# fat bumblebee catfish... wheres my khuli loach?



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

I recently bought a Bumblebee Pimelodid Catfish, he is only about 1 inch in length right now. still just a baby. 

I had no idea when I added this catfish to my tank that he would find so much interest in my khuli loach... 

my khuli always hid so i never seen much of him to boot...

I was cleaning the gravel and my cat fish was VERY fat, he could barely swim upright.. 
After finishing up with the gravel cleaning I left the room. 

When I came back I noticed my cat fish wasnt fat anylonger, and then i spotted my khuli loach... Dead, laying on the bottom of the tank ... 


is this really common with this specific cat fish species. 

thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, its normal for this fish. once had a 4 inch bumblebee catfish that ate a 6 inch tiger shovelnose catfish, and when i say ate, i mean he downed that sucker commpletly.


----------

